# Fiat Ducato, Tribute 650 alloy Wheels and Locking Studs



## gumball (Apr 12, 2008)

Assistance required please.
I have recently bought a 2007 Tribute which has 15" Alloy wheels which I would like to safeguard by fitting locking wheel studs.
Can anybody tell me where I can buy these please.
My local Fiat dealer was uncertain if the ones he had were suitable for Alloy wheels.
Any insight into whether I need special Wheel studs would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

We have alloy wheels on our Twin and I asked this same question myself here

Got zero response, but you'll see I eventually found the parts department at Adams Morey, who tracked them down for me. Seem to fit no problems. £26 inc vat.

I have the box in the garage, so can try and dig out a part number if you have no luck.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gumball and Steve!

Someone else asked a similar question which I remember answering.

Allegedly, apparently, the new X2/50 wheels can be interchanged using the same studs. Not so the previous model where the angle of the interface of stud and rim were different.

Anyhow, when I chose to acquire a spare wheel, rather than relying on the shaving foam and compressor, I did ask the question "Do I use the same studs?"

My dealer phoned the local Fiat agent and asked as I waited. The reply was in the affirmative.

I also bought some lockables!! Alloys can be so tempting!

Just found a previous article on STUDS. Interesting point from Viator.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39581-.html


----------

